# Ajusco...... sunday Jan, 22



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Today we went riding to San Nicolas Totoloapan, a.k.a. Ajusco.

We went Tigerdog, Warp, Running Scared, sorry, Running Wild, 545cu4ch, Ken (Tigerdog friend) and el Madaleno.

I met Madaleno, Warp and Running Wild at Peripherico at 8:15, we left at 8:30 more or less, and got to Ajusco at 8:50, and Tigerdog and Ken got there ate 8:55. We were supposed to met at 9:15, so we were doing good. Also 545cu4ch met us there on time. 

After unloading the bikes and preparing ourself, we started the run. 

545cu4ch was the Ajusco expert, and el Madaleno and I had done a few runs in there, but for myself, I only knew fireroads in el Ajusco. I knew some shortcuts, but not much of singletrack there. I knew there was some great trails, but I didn't really know them.

So, we started by doing a nice warmup trail and crossed a bridge, and started heading up to 'La Virgen'. 545cu4ch decided to go up the 'downhilito', and we decided to do the easy way up.

After huffing and puffing for a while, we got up to 'La Virgen'. Wheeeewwww, it was the first time I didn't had to walk the bike (well, I think I just walked up the bike for less than 20 meters  ). So as to prevent breaking the tradition, I was the slowest rider and I just saw everybody climb, climb, climb. Even if they were a lot faster, I rode it fully, so it was a new great accomplishment for me.

In 'La Virgen' we took some pictures, and decided on what to do next. 545cu4ch recomende the '3 caidas' (3 falls). Which of course I did honor to the name. We had to head a little bit uphill from 'La Virgen', then this singletrack started to the left. It was very technical, the first section I almost had to walk the bike for a looong time, then it got a little easier (and maybe I a little more brave), so I started riding it. I lowered my seat and I did feel a difference.

At one point, it was like a doubletrack, the trail was very treacherous because it was like dusty or very loose soil, and there was a tube running pararel under the trail. The deal was, on some sections it was buried about 5 mm below the earth, so I didn't saw it, but one tire decided to go left and the other turn right, and I went down, kinda hard. I don't think it was an endo, more likely a cartwheel with the bike still on. I'm pretty sure that my backpack helped to mitigate the fall, since I fell on my back, and I also hit a tree with my helmet. One reason to don't leave home without it. My shoulder still hurts as I write this, and I also hurt my ribs, but they're ok. I just laid a little bit on the ground seeing if everything was ok, left hand ok, right hand ok, left leg ok, right leg ok, system go. I got up and walked to where everybody was waiting for me.

I was kinda spooked for the rest of the ride, specially the first km after this. I sorta got over it and started riding some good things, but not as before. 

There were some spots that Tigerdog and 545cu4ch and Ken decided to launch from. Then we headed to the 4X track, saw two or three guys jumping the first double. Then we just rode slowly the track, head back to the car, and hasta la proxima!

Even with the fall, I enjoyed the ride and would do it again.


Now, we didn't made too much mileage today (my computer reported 10km at the end of the day), but it was a big climb in a short distance.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

This is in 'La Virgen', a group photo. 

From the left: 545cu4ch, Running Wild, happy 'ol me, Warp, Tigerdog, Ken and el Madaleno.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

This is a view from La Virgen...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

This 2 pics were from the return trip singletrak...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sorry, no more pics, I hope Tiger adds some of his to the post.... thanks for reading it!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

This is a pic from Warp after a drop...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

The first pic is Matt preparing to jump the drop... just look at that killer look before the jump....
The other one was Ken landing after the same jump...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hey !!! That picture reflects perfectly I was pooing my pants with that crappy fork!!!

Soon I will run out of excuses!  

Nice riding, nice stuff... as you say, not many milleage but different terrain. Cool friends and cool trails... killing combo!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Ohhh gosh, looking at the pictures of those familiar trails makes me want to ride again so hard – patience, it's just a matter of time.

BTW there is a small technical section which is a lot of fun to try it, and even more to accomplish it. Once you do the drop on the picture, turn immediately to your left following the most ridden path; you’d find a small technical drop which leads you to the river. There are three paths to choose, the one from the left is the easiest one, yet challenging. The one in the middle is more complicated (it has involved some tight turns in a steep decent). And the one on the right, my favourite, is just straight down to the river and starts with two steps about a foot each one very close from each other. You just have to pick your line wisely from the start and take out your fingers from the brake levers and let your bike roll, it is a hell of a rush!!! You should try it, if you didn’t yet.

Now, if you are looking for a mile pounding ride in the Ajusco (SNT), you can take the infamous “La Pared” (the wall) all the way up (It starts where I think you made the turn to tres caidas). La Pared is the mayor fire road and it’s a reaaaaally steep climb for about a km or so (maybe it is shorter but feels endless). Then you would fine a bifurcation where you can pick the left path for more climbing. After probably 200mts you’ll be in “el Valle” (the valley) – as I know it- . This is the perfect spot to stop, relax, and recover your energies. At this point you’ll be like 15-20 minutes away from the sweetest downhills. Once you recover your energies, keep going up on the same fire road; from this point it will be a very gentle climb with a small downhill in between (keep riding always on the main fire road; if you are in doubt, follow the more fluid path). After 15-20 minutes from the “el Valle” the fire road will become a downhill single track; if my memory doesn’t trick me that’s about 16km from the parking lot. This is where all the fun starts, 6-7kms of pure downhill; this is used mainly by downhillers but 98% of it can be done with a XC’s HT and a skilled rider. Believe me it is a lot of fun!!!!! It has everything: tight-rocky-steep switchbacks, drops, roots, ladders, rock gardens, you name it. There a lot of trails to choose from and the best part is that no matter which one you choose it will always lead you to the parking lot as long as you choose going down.

The total distance of the loop is about 21-23 km from which a lot of it is climbing but the downhill makes it worth, believe me. At a good pace it takes about 3.5 hours (recovery time included), this is relative, though, depending on climbing and technical abilities. What I can assure you is once you do it you’ll be thrilled of doing it again, in some other day that’s it. Not a lot of people try it, but the ones that have done it become avid returners.

This ride is a most-do in Ajusco for all levels of riders. Even inexperienced rides will find themselves with a huge improvement on climbing and technical abilities after doing it a couple of times.

If you decide to do this one, take this into consideration: Once you got to “El Valle” (u’ll know when you get there) you might be exhausted, but from that point it’ll be very easy to get to the downhill section; it will not be a tough climb at all, and it’ll be just a matter of time to get there (15-20 minutes). I’d say “el Valle” should be the point of no return. 

Sorry for not giving you more advice on the names of the trails but I mostly hang around exploring new routes and dunno the names of most of the trails. The way to get there is pretty much straight forward though.

Hope you feel like trying it some day. If not, I can show it to you once I’m recovered at the beginning of the summer (wetter soil ..mmm… even more fun).

BTW Thanks you all for your posts and pics, they always bring me good memories and cheer me up on difficult times.

looking forward to cya soon on the trails!

Cheers,


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

I think I can still hear Tigerdog's balls being crunched in that landing!  

Hey everyone, great riding with you guys, I had a lot of fun! We should definately repeat Ajusco sometime soon (this time on something more technical for Warp though)..  

Cheers

Elmadaleno


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> (this time on something more technical for Warp though)..
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Elmadaleno


Yo makin fun o'me??

Yo makin fun o'me??

Damn... what people do to discredit someone.... 

*(nah, seriously, lots of fun yesterday, I completely changed my mind about ball-crunching trails at Ajusco!!!)   *

I loved riding there... and my wife too... (Warp impersonificating Mrs. Warp voice "Why don't you go with these guys more often? You would be at home earlier"  )


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Good stuff guys, great to see you all again and meet Madaleno for the first time. It was a MTBR mexico mini-gathering / Mexico Homer mini-gathering.

Loved that singletrack. Very different to Chiluca. Very loose. Really just had to go with the flow on that stuff and keep loosey-goosey. I think we could make a nice epic there for the Gathering March 5th. Maybe do a couple of loops with variation, or even a shuttle run for the weary! Speaking of which, damn there was some crazy downhill bling there! I can't believe all the V10s and stuff.

Here are some pics:


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Rocky I

Rocky II

Rocky III


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

MotoWarp lays it down!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

A few more...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

1. Ken seems to be enjoying himself.

2. I could have done that, I just don't like showing off.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> MotoWarp lays it down!


Damn.... it looks like I was going fast on that second pic off the face of the jump.... reality is I was going at like 2mph!!!  

Nice pics Tiger!!

How big are the vids on our camera?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*wow!*



tigerdog said:


> Rocky I
> 
> Rocky II
> 
> Rocky III


Wow! this guy have style! 

Thanks Matt for the pictures!

My eyes finished as donuts dusted ...  ( is correct te word?  )


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

Rocky III and that last shot of Warp are fooken excellent..
And I am extremely pissed off I couldn´t make it...in spite of waking at 6.24 am... 
My alarm on the phone went to silent mode...I still don´t know why, (and it´s unlikely I slept through it as I woke earlier..at 5.20.)

So I stayed home all pissed off and grumpy. You boys have to take me there another day or I´m really gonna cry.


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

tigerdog said:


> A few more...


Whats this...a couple of Turners canoodling on the side of the track....

You porn freaks...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

aids said:


> Rocky III and that last shot of Warp are fooken excellent..
> And I am extremely pissed off I couldn´t make it...in spite of waking at 6.24 am...
> My alarm on the phone went to silent mode...I still don´t know why, (and it´s unlikely I slept through it as I woke earlier..at 5.20.)
> 
> So I stayed home all pissed off and grumpy. You boys have to take me there another day or I´m really gonna cry.


Hey Mr. Mc****!!

You freaking lost it! At the trailhead everybody was asking for the "Flying Kiwi".

We seriously missed you and yes, you gotta come down to Ajusco sometime. It's fun as hell.

Madaleno... Where's the promised Google-GPS stuff?? I know your GPS ran out of batteries but it held sometime. Something could be logged.


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> Hey Mr. Mc****!!
> 
> You freaking lost it! At the trailhead everybody was asking for the "Flying Kiwi".
> 
> We seriously missed you and yes, you gotta come down to Ajusco sometime. It's fun as hell.


What reeeeally hurts is that I woke up at 6.24 (exactly) and thats still too late!!!

How long was the train ride btw?


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

RUNNING_WILD said:


> Wow! this guy have style!
> 
> Thanks Matt for the pictures!
> 
> My eyes finished as donuts dusted ...  ( is correct te word?  )


Your English is improving...now you have to work on your Spanish!!! Man I have trouble with yours!..I know all the chingao no mamas etc..but the real words...it´s like icecream on a hot day...had to get hold of.

mmm donuts.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

aids said:


> What reeeeally hurts is that I woke up at 6.24 (exactly) and thats still too late!!!
> 
> How long was the train ride btw?


We met at 6:48. Got to the Metro at 7:04. Got to Barranca del Muerto around 7:45 and we got to the meet point at 7:48.

Everybody was there at 8:05 and got to the trailhead at 8:50 or so.

Maybe you could have made it... but I don't know how long does it take you to get your fleas off and get rolling on the bike.

We gotta go there again and this time with the Flying Kiwi, definitively.


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> We met at 6:48. Got to the Metro at 7:04. Got to Barranca del Muerto around 7:45 and we got to the meet point at 7:48.


Good to know the times for future ref....thanks.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

It's really hard to take action shots with that camera. It takes way too long to shoot after focussing. Also, kind of sucky in low light. Any tips on settings?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

*Videos*

Sorry for the crappy webpage, but wanted to post these quickly.

http://www.mattkyte.com/videos_ajusco.htm

Follow the link and right-click (ctrl-click Mac) to download.


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

tigerdog said:


> It's really hard to take action shots with that camera. It takes way too long to shoot after focussing. Also, kind of sucky in low light. Any tips on settings?


Not really...I keep crapping mine up all the time..mainly because the light is changing all the time..your in shadow, trees..then very bright light.....changing ISO etc takes seconds you don´t have cos of all those thoughtless riders just zooming by.

My main advice is to scoodle down the track and tell the others to have a quick lager tops while you get ready. Make sure the donkey is well fed.

If I can I go for moderate ISO (I keep forgetting to change,..my top on this cam is 400 which is grainy..not nec a bad thing..might explore that ) and if you have a motor wind equiv start shooting before they get to you to try and counter that lag, mine can be a real donkey....sometimes a 1-2 sec delay while it sorts it´s light and AF.

I´m just starting to use the +/- exposure settings on the camera instead of anything else cos it´s quick, keeping it in shutter priority. 
Manual focus can speed up the shot if you have it. The more settings that are fixed the quicker the camera works.


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

Also whenever you can climb up small buildings...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Damn.... it looks like I was going fast on that second pic off the face of the jump.... reality is I was going at like 2mph!!!


The camera never lies...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> The camera never lies...


Hey!! What happned to the Omerta!!!

Damn... I will never ever ride with you guys if you show up with a freaking camera!!!

Oh... god... my coworkers got a good show of me rolling on the floor laughing my arse off!!!!!

It's so.... embarrassing. Yet so freaking funny!!! LOL!... Uh... ahhh HAHAHAHAHA..... BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!!

Oh... god.... you bunch of souckers...  

(my belly is aching from laughing so much....) 

Traitors!!! LOL!!.... bwahahahahahaha!!!!! arrrghghg.... hahahahaha!!

Damn... so funny!!!

Please mail me the original size version... I guess I'll put it as a wallpaper!!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> I think I can still hear Tigerdog's balls being crunched in that landing!


Yeah? well, I can still feel it!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

*King of the Mountains*

and the polka dot jersey goes to...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> and the polka dot jersey goes to...


ROTLMAO!!!!!  

      

(I'm getting old....)


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> ROTLMAO!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm getting old....)


That's why I went down first. So there wouldn't be some [email protected]@rd waiting at the bottom with a camera to take embarrassing pictures of me!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Here is the satellite image of our ride. I ran out of juice on my GPS somewhere along the climb to La Virgen, turned it on again there and ran out again probably before we got to the "Y" where we took the 3 Caidas singletrack. 

BTW, next time I will try to slow down so you can get some more actions photos of me!!  

Cheers,

Elmadaleno


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> BTW, next time I will try to slow down so you can get some more actions photos of me!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Elmadaleno


I posted something here too...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=159888


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Ohhh gosh, looking at the pictures of those familiar trails makes me want to ride again so hard - patience, it's just a matter of time.
> 
> BTW there is a small technical section which is a lot of fun to try it, and even more to accomplish it. Once you do the drop on the picture, turn immediately to your left following the most ridden path; you'd find a small technical drop which leads you to the river. There are three paths to choose, the one from the left is the easiest one, yet challenging. The one in the middle is more complicated (it has involved some tight turns in a steep decent). And the one on the right, my favourite, is just straight down to the river and starts with two steps about a foot each one very close from each other. You just have to pick your line wisely from the start and take out your fingers from the brake levers and let your bike roll, it is a hell of a rush!!! You should try it, if you didn't yet.
> 
> ...


Yeah the downhill courses are super fun. We should try them next time. It is true they have a bit of everything, ive even found a scary 15 foot or so drop from a cliff to a pile of dirt filled bags. Its pretty easy. Ive even thrown some double backflips no handers a couple of times there  . About the trail names, the "easy" downhill course is called "Amansa something" and the harder course (you have to go right at some point on the downhill) is called "Barranca de la leona" I believe. This last one is tougher, it has more loose rocks and roots. I didn't know about those 3 paths to the river though, they sound good.


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> Hey!! What happned to the Omerta!!!
> 
> Damn... I will never ever ride with you guys if you show up with a freaking camera!!!


BUSTED


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

*Lefty?*

Ok si quiero cambiar mi tijera y no me alcanza solo para la mitad? podria comprar una Lefrty? 

Hahaha se ve muy bien esta Rocky no?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

i like those carbon cranks!, looks like a pretty light bike


----------

